# please help Brittany German Shorthair puppy mix?



## meanernie (Apr 30, 2008)

im thinking of getting a puppy of this mix
Brittany/German Shorthair Pointer mix

i know how brittanys are (that is the breed i originally wanted to get but found this one instead) but i dont know much about the GSP
has anyone heard anything about it?

i am very active(run/jog, swim, bike, ect...i also like to hunt) but live in a two bedroom apartment/w balcony
about how big would it get?...i have a cat...ect...anything on the temperament?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Where would you be getting the pup from? Is it one of the ones in the pick?


----------



## meanernie (Apr 30, 2008)

its not a breeder for sure, a family has some puppies to sell they are about 8 weeks old
well, theres four total, and they all look like the ones in the pict, 2 male 2 female


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I live in a one bedroom apartment with 2 high energy dogs (one is 60 pounds and the other is 75 pounds). If you are determined enough apartments can work. I walk them every morning and night, at least 4 miles a day. They get at least 20 minutes of fetch/running time each day. And, they each get a shorter alone walk, of a few blocks, where they get some alone time with their people. I also try to take them somewhere daily, like to a petstore, or someone's house. 

The mix you are looking at could be anywhere from 40 pounds to 70 pounds, but most likely will be around 50. It will be a very high energy dog, both brittany spaniels and german short haired pointers are high energy. But, if you give them an outlet for it they are both great dog breeds. One of my uncles has brittany spaniels and another keeps german short hairs.

If they are *selling* these pups for more than what they spent to get them shots/wormed and anything else they did for them I would probably skip on them, as they are mutts. Are the parents checked for hereditary problems? Eyes, hips, anything else both those breeds are prone to. Both breeds are somewhat prone to epilepsy (more so the GSP), do either of the parents have epilepsy in their lines? Are the parents from working lines? If so you will have an even higher energy dog with a fairly strong drive.

If you can commit to a long brisk walk daily, and eventually going on runs for a good 20 minutes or more (once the dog is over a year old) then you should be able to handle one fine


----------



## meanernie (Apr 30, 2008)

i meet with them friday so im trying to get as much info/advice as possible, those are def. things i will be shure to ask about...thanks abunch!!

they are selling them for $100...as for the energy, im 20 very athletic and with lots of energy myself so im excited!!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

For $100, they are probably just regrouping costs. I love both those breeds, as I said my uncles have them. They are two great breeds. Good luck



meanernie said:


> i meet with them friday so im trying to get as much info/advice as possible, those are def. things i will be shure to ask about...thanks abunch!!
> 
> they are selling them for $100...as for the energy, im 20 very athletic and with lots of energy myself so im excited!!


----------

